

Where the TechCrunch Tablet Got it Wrong - ComputerGuru
http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/what-the-techcrunch-tablet-should-really-look-like/

======
ryanwaggoner
This guy's analysis is basically this: they won't be able to do it.

Also, his assertation that a touchscreen doesn't add much value to a web
browser is nonsense. I love browsing on my iPhone, because it's intuitive and
easy to navigate. But browsing on my blackberry was annoying as hell.
Scrolling through all the links on the page to get to the one you want is a
horrible user experience.

I'd say that $250 - $300 is a more realistic price range for this thing that
they're building, but let's see what they can pull off.

------
thwarted
I have an old keyboardless Viewsonic Tablet PC, the only thing is is missing
is a good tablet-centric browser user interface.

Being older, it's kind of heavy, but it has a lot of ports so the 802.11b
isn't a problem, I can always put in a new card. It's not the hardware that's
the limiting factor, but the OS and UI. Hopefully, this project will get
enough people excited that we'll actually see some innovation in the tablet
browser UI.

